# Baked Berry Custard



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Baked Berry Custard 

Ingredients: 

Unsalted butter, room temperature
Yolks of 2 large eggs
1 large egg
3 tablespoons sugar
¾teaspoon vanilla extract
¾cup half-and-half
1 tablespoon self-rising cornmeal or corn muffin mix
½cup fresh or frozen blueberries
½cup fresh or frozen raspberries
Powdered sugar 

Directions: 

Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 350 F. Lightly grease 2 (1-cup) ramekins with butter. Place them on a baking sheet for easier handling; set aside. 

Place the egg yolks, egg, sugar and vanilla in a small bowl and whisk to blend. Whisk in the half-and-half and cornmeal. 

Divide the blueberries and raspberries evenly between the ramekins, and pour the custard mixture over the top. Bake until the custards are just set, 12 to 15 minutes. Remove the baking sheet from the oven, and transfer the ramekins to a wire rack. Allow to cool for 10 minutes. 

Just before serving, sift a little powdered sugar over each custard. Serve warm, in the ramekins. Makes 2 servings. 

PER SERVING: Cal 460 (39% fat) Fat 20 g (11 g sat) Fiber 4 g Chol 366 mg Sodium 166 mg Carb 58 g Calcium 175 mg


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2005)

I like the idea of corn muffin/berries. It sounds very good. Thank you.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 2, 2005)

This sounds great, rainee!  And I like the fact that I can make a nice dessert for DH and me and not have the temptation of too many leftovers!


----------

